# Best HID projector?



## serge0101 (Jun 8, 2005)

I searched. I have Depo projector lights on my 04 GTI and planning to install HID but want to replace the Depo halogen projector with an OEM HID projector.
My question is: what are my options in terms of size and fitment? I dont know the diameter or length/size of the Depo projector nor the sizes of OEM projectors out there (I know X5 projectors are kinda big for our headlights), but I dont want to have to have to do much modifications to the Depo bezels, just a straight projector swap. 
Also interested in the quality/light output of the OEM projectors. I'm considering BMW and Audi projectors, but also heard that some japanese projectors (Lexus, Acura) have good output. I'm planning to buy the projectors on eBay as I'm kind of on a budget but also want quality.
Thanks in advance, any help will be appreciated; an extensive explanation will be appreciated even more







.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (serge0101)*

you might find this useful...it's pretty recent:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2350207
if that doesn't help, a good start would be to measure the diameter of the DEPO projector lens and then search for an HID projector with the same size lens.


----------



## serge0101 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (EternalMind)*

Thanks for the post and link, EternalMind, a lot of my questions were answered at that post. 
I still need to know which projector can be used as a replacement, I dont know the sizes of any of those that were listed. To measure my projector lense I would need to take the headlight apart and Iam being lazy, dont have the time right now just for that, I wanted to have everything figured out before I start taking anything apart. 
I was hoping someone else would know about the size and fitment issues of other projectors when replacing them with the Depo projectors into the Depo housing (ie screw locations in the bezel, etc).
More help will be really appreciated, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_you might find this useful...it's pretty recent:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2350207
if that doesn't help, a good start would be to measure the diameter of the DEPO projector lens and then search for an HID projector with the same size lens.









i was wondering where that went?!

_Quote, originally posted by *serge0101* »_Thanks for the post and link, EternalMind, a lot of my questions were answered at that post. 
I still need to know which projector can be used as a replacement, I dont know the sizes of any of those that were listed. To measure my projector lense I would need to take the headlight apart and Iam being lazy, dont have the time right now just for that, I wanted to have everything figured out before I start taking anything apart. 
I was hoping someone else would know about the size and fitment issues of other projectors when replacing them with the Depo projectors into the Depo housing (ie screw locations in the bezel, etc).
More help will be really appreciated, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well currently noone has done it in DEPOs but I am doing it on the New Helix Premier look-a-like OEM R32 HID Units.
but the only way you're gonna find out is by doing it yourself. don't held your breath man, i doubt anybody will post it up. but if i catch wind of the 2 Projectors being the same, which i highly doubt because i heard the Helix' use Bosch Halogen Projectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the DEPOs use some crappy Halogen Projector







, i'll let you know.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by sleepygti28 at 5:34 AM 1-5-2006_


----------



## serge0101 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*

Thanks for the heads up, I guess I will have to try this myself since noone has done it with depos. I've had the depos for a couple months now but now decided I want good projectors. 
Do you have any idea whether maybe all MKIV projectors have a standard diameter lense (or do you know the diameter of your helix projector lense? just want to compare and see what options I have from OEM). Thanks again.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (serge0101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *serge0101* »_
Do you have any idea whether maybe all MKIV projectors have a standard diameter lense (or do you know the diameter of your helix projector lense? just want to compare and see what options I have from OEM). Thanks again.

yea sure. well if i remember correctly, the diameter of the OEM HID Unit is fairly small... i believe the diameter of the OEM HID Unit is around 2" but cut-off & beam pattern was amazing for its size. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the diameter of the lens of the DEPO Projectors is _probably_ 2.5" and should be pretty good.
the diameter of my Helix Projector is pretty big, its 3" and alot of the Projectors out there use 3" lenses. so all i need to do is just decide on which Projector and then i'm set! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but i'm not sure about the Projector Lens for the OEM Units & the DEPO Units. I'm just guessing after what i've seen close up.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*

The reason why the bosch hid unit found in OEM hid for the jetta and GTI is wide is because the reflector bowl for the projector is pretty good size and the lense for the projector protrudes out a little more than some of the other projectors. I believe the lense is also very clear.
This combination allows for moderatly wide beam and nice output despite its small size.
The bigger hella and bosh units arnt as wide and bright but give you a better spread and foreground lighting.
I am pretty sure that it was said in the other post that Ecode (or more commonly known as ECE) projectors were the best. Sorry It has been killing me to not speak up but sorry to say this but it isnt true.
ECE beam patterns are generally found in hella, and bosch projectors. These projectors are really great and very affordable. Also if modified they give very nice colorful and unusual cutoffs. However it has also been said by many who have experience with most projectors out there that DOT or patterns that ressemble DOT are the way to go. DOT sheilds tend to produce sharper cutoffs and give a more cleaner beam pattern from left to right. 
EDIT: some say the some ECE beam patterns tend to give some glare. This is not gospel but very possble considering some of the different ece cutoff shields.
If you want proof just go log onto http://www.hidplanet.com and do a search for these projectors:
S2000
Evo8
TSX
TL
M45
RL
Valeo (DOT)
....then after you have seen output pictures from these do a search for these projectors:
hella E55
Bosch E46
Valeo ECE
I have the hella E55's and I do like them a lot but after becoming obsessed with all this HID crap I will be changing my retro to Evo 8 or possibly TSX. They have incredible output and rediculous color at the cutoff.
Oh and for reference the two best single projectors are S2000 and Evo 8. The best bixenon projector(high and low beam) is from the Acura TL.
Sorry for the long post..hopfully this makes sense.
P.S. If you are determined enough you can fit almost any projector into most large size headlight housings. It all depends on how much work you are willing to do to get the projectors YOU want.







HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!











_Modified by BrunoVdub at 12:57 PM 1-5-2006_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*

what happend to the DIY thread on upgrading your regular. ecode headlights to hid using and evo projector etc ?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*

You're right, the Evo8 projectors are nice and sharp with bunches of light output. But the projectors are HUGE......I had a good 3 days of test fitting and aligning before i was happy.










_Modified by T-Boy at 2:33 PM 1-5-2006_


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (hiatussk8rs)*

me? Well If you are asking me if I was to do a DIY for retroing EVO projectors then I dont have one and wasnt really planning on making?? I had posted a bunch of pics throughout the last couple of months about the hella E55 retro I did on my lights. The choice to go with evo's is kinda fading in and out.....they are nice but also big and I am wondering if I want to go ahead and do that or go with a tsx retro which I could do anytime.. The evo retrofit I would probably do when the weather gets a little better and I have a little more time on my hands. Either way I have always tried to answer questions about retroing for anyone who was confused. 
And yes I am not the only person who has done a retrofit there are actually a bunch of us out there that have done retrofits...some have done superb jobs 10 times nicer than mine so they have a lot of imput to give as well. I choice to be a touch different with my retro and I love the way it looks even with the lights turned off cause I think it looks sweet. I really dont think that posting up a DIY for retroing is beneficial cause most people that would read it would want to change things and end up only using it for ideas so I dont think it is necessary. 
I am no expert and dont plan on it as this is just a fun thing to kick around but I would have no problem answering any questions as far as HID and retroing go. I am always learning just like everyone else but its nice to atleast have some help from others when your stumped. With that said PM me if you need too...hell...email me if you want: [email protected] 
...but no DIY from me...sorry.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (T-Boy)*

SWEET!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (T-Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Boy* »_You're right, the Evo8 projectors are nice and sharp with bunches of light output. But the projectors are HUGE......I had a good 3 days of test fitting and aligning before i was happy.









_Modified by T-Boy at 2:33 PM 1-5-2006_

dude! are those the HELIX Premiere OEM R32 Look-a-like headlights?
confirm with me the measurements you have please? cuz i don't want mess up my headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and what color K are you using?

_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_SWEET!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









and i concur! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sleepygti28 at 3:02 PM 1-5-2006_


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_
dude! are those the HELIX Premiere OEM R32 Look-a-like headlights?
confirm with me the measurements you have please? cuz i don't want mess up my headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and what color K are you using?
and i concur! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by sleepygti28 at 3:02 PM 1-5-2006_

No, These are cheapo depo gti lights with a Evo8 projector retro fit.
And my car is a .:Retta







Also the color is stock 4300k i think. What ever came with the Evo. I don't have any measurements as I was way too deep into the mod and found myself being pissed more times then none.....










_Modified by T-Boy at 3:27 PM 1-5-2006_


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (T-Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Boy* »_
No, These are cheapo depo gti lights with a Evo8 projector retro fit.
And my car is a .:Retta







Also the color is stock 4300k i think. What ever came with the Evo. I don't have any measurements as I was way too deep into the mod and found myself being pissed more times then none.....









_Modified by T-Boy at 3:27 PM 1-5-2006_








alright. thanx anyways!
they're lookin really good though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_







alright. thanx anyways!
they're lookin really good though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks....


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (T-Boy)*

not to jack the thread, but i think it's pretty much over...any more pics of the "Retta"?


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_not to jack the thread, but i think it's pretty much over...any more pics of the "Retta"?

i just realized what you said... a Retta...
oh! Jetta with Front End R32. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Best HID projector? (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_not to jack the thread, but i think it's pretty much over...any more pics of the "Retta"?

Not too much of a picture taking guy, but i just happen to finish up the lights so i snapped a couple front shots......I guess I'll post some more up when I get a chance to take some more pics.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (T-Boy)*

yea i def wana see pics of the Retta.
but back to the thread again, i just found something out...
the Audi A4 Projectors can be used for *Halogen & HID/Xenon Applications*. their Projectors are Valeo Projectors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so i guess those Valeos are pretty good for an all around application. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sorry, i just find this pretty amazing.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*

yup, audies that come with the HID option use valeo projectors. Some use D2S but a lot more use D1S bulbs. The non-hid audies use valeo projectors that use the H7 bulb. A D2S with an H7 adaptor in these projectors gives a nice cutoff and nice color as well.


----------



## serge0101 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*

Thanks guys for all your help, many things have become much clearer. 
T-Boy, I love the way your Retta looks and the projectors look awesome. Your the first person I came across that has done a retrofit/swap with depos and I was wondering if you could answer a couple questions since I will be doing the same thing. 
I'm trying to find a projector that will fit sizewise so that I dont have to modify the bezel. What is the size of the Depo projector (sleepygti said it's probably about 2.5" but want to confirm) and what is the size of the Evo8 projectors you used and how did you deal with the size difference, ie what modifications did you have to do to the depo lights and was it a straight swap?
Also what other issues did you have to deal with? If you can briefly explain what you did and what issues you came accross while doing it would be great. Details would really help, too.
Thanks again to everyone, this has been a great help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_the Audi A4 Projectors can be used for *Halogen & HID/Xenon Applications*. their Projectors are Valeo Projectors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so i guess those Valeos are pretty good for an all around application. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sorry, i just find this pretty amazing.









i'm willing to bet that although the A4 has the option of halogen or HID/Xenon, they are two different projectors. 
very similar to the cadillac CTS having HID or halogen option...which is 2 different Valeo projectors...trust me


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Best HID projector? (serge0101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *serge0101* »_Thanks guys for all your help, many things have become much clearer. 
T-Boy, I love the way your Retta looks and the projectors look awesome. Your the first person I came across that has done a retrofit/swap with depos and I was wondering if you could answer a couple questions since I will be doing the same thing. 
I'm trying to find a projector that will fit sizewise so that I dont have to modify the bezel. What is the size of the Depo projector (sleepygti said it's probably about 2.5" but want to confirm) and what is the size of the Evo8 projectors you used and how did you deal with the size difference, ie what modifications did you have to do to the depo lights and was it a straight swap?
Also what other issues did you have to deal with? If you can briefly explain what you did and what issues you came accross while doing it would be great. Details would really help, too.
Thanks again to everyone, this has been a great help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









The lights I modded did not come with any projectors. It was a regular halogen depo light. Only reson I got it.....was the fact that it was $50. I can't tell you exactly the sizes of the two projector, but I can assure you that the Evo8 projectors are most likely one of the largest and there fore will require the most headache/attention. Just take your time, measure, re-measure, and do 2 more re-measures......small steps at a time. Feel free to ask more questions.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S. good luck


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (EternalMind)*

actually you would be surprised by how close they really are. One thing about HID is that the seating of the bulb makes a big difference in where the light is spread throughout the projector. It seems that with some quallity adaptors the H7 valeos work very well with HID.
But yes traditionally halogen projectors are terrible when used with HID bulbs. Currently I am working on trying to get a nice beam out of a few cheapo H7 halogen projectors but it takes a lot of work and it stil isnt anywhere close to even the crapiest of HID projectors out there.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (T-Boy)*

yeah I have seom evo projectors and there is no way they would fit into an aftermarket projector housing with modification. I believe that Sleepy is right on with the 2.5inch figure. If you are open to a little modification then I would say any projector is possible except for the S2000. Great projector that S2000 but the reflector bowl is HUGE! the s2000 and evo both are a little more diffecult to mount. However If your looking for a good bang for your buck....look into TSX projectors. I believe they are 2.5inch or atleast pretty close and they are much easier to retro into your GTI lights. I might be bored a little later(at work) and I might post seom beam pics from the net on here to give you an idea of what to expect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_
i'm willing to bet that although the A4 has the option of halogen or HID/Xenon, they are two different projectors. 
very similar to the cadillac CTS having HID or halogen option...which is 2 different Valeo projectors...trust me









well i got the info off of http://www.hidplanet.com.
someone was retrofitting Audi HID/Xenon Projectors(aka Valeo Projectors) and that person had a dilemma because it wasn't a D2S Plug for the back of the Valeo Projectors, it was an H7 Plug.
so... one of the moderators and a bunch of other members told him those Projectors were actually both Halogen & HID/Xenon Projectors and they were amazing for an all around application. and that he needed the H7 adapter to D2S and then he would be set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








but as for the projector choice, still undecisive. i might be sellin the MK4 in the end so... we'll see.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*

sleepy tell me 2 things:
1: What kind of money is your max for just projectors
2: What are you most concerned with forground, or distance.
with distance you get sharper cutoff and the sharper cuttoff also allows for more color at the cutoff, with forground you get flood of light in front of your car.
Let me know and I wil suggest something if your still on the fence.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_sleepy tell me 2 things:
1: What kind of money is your max for just projectors
2: What are you most concerned with forground, or distance.
with distance you get sharper cutoff and the sharper cuttoff also allows for more color at the cutoff, with forground you get flood of light in front of your car.
Let me know and I wil suggest something if your still on the fence.

to be honest...
1. $200
2. well i'm not sure but i really want a wide beam pattern so i can see the DAMN DEER JUMPIN OUT OF THE CORNER OF MY EYE!!!








but other then that maybe distance cuz i wana see a healthy length away so i don't have to drive as slow as crap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*

For $200 you can do anything except S2000, EVO, TL, LS430.
Everything else should be somewhere in that range.
I have tested Evo's Hella's Valeo's and soon maybe next week TSX beams.
I personly have heard nothing but good things about the TSX stanley projectors. Wider than most nice even distribution of light at the cutoff, better than most in output(only evo, and S2000 beat TSX in output), and last but not least the price. Anywhere from $120-$200.
Just bought some TSX projectors the other day and cant wait to test them out.
I have hella bi-xenon and they really are great but Im a hiD nut and want more output and a wider beam. I just might sacrifice bi-xenon for single if I am impressed enough with the projectors. then I will compare the evo beams to the TSX beams and then hopefully redo my retro when I get seom time in a month or so.
Oh and most projectors with clear lenses tend to have better output, projectors with larger reflector bowls and deeper lenses have more width. I have heard that the S2000 has the widest beam and that the TSX is not much shorter.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_For $200 you can do anything except S2000, EVO, TL, LS430.
Everything else should be somewhere in that range.
I have tested Evo's Hella's Valeo's and soon maybe next week TSX beams.
I personly have heard nothing but good things about the TSX stanley projectors. Wider than most nice even distribution of light at the cutoff, better than most in output(only evo, and S2000 beat TSX in output), and last but not least the price. Anywhere from $120-$200.
Just bought some TSX projectors the other day and cant wait to test them out.
I have hella bi-xenon and they really are great but Im a hiD nut and want more output and a wider beam. I just might sacrifice bi-xenon for single if I am impressed enough with the projectors. then I will compare the evo beams to the TSX beams and then hopefully redo my retro when I get seom time in a month or so.
Oh and most projectors with clear lenses tend to have better output, projectors with larger reflector bowls and deeper lenses have more width. I have heard that the S2000 has the widest beam and that the TSX is not much shorter. 

this dude is
















that sounds awesome man! post up some pics of the retro in process. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*

me <-----= HID(







)







I guess its do to not collecting baseball cards as a kid.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_me <-----= HID(







)







I guess its do to not collecting baseball cards as a kid.









yea you rather collect HID Projectors.


----------



## serge0101 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*

Bruno, thanks for the info, really helped me out, I think I may settle on a TSX projector since I'm hearing many good things, but will have to make sure they arent too big.
Also, does anyone know anything about the RX8 projectors? There is a good local deal I may be able to get, just wondering what people know about them.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (serge0101)*

Well I was doing seom searching on RX8 projectors. They are stanley products(japanese) and I believe are also used on the earlier model Lexus RX300's.
The projectors have really big mounting units which might be a pain in da a$$ but I am sure there are ways of changing that if the fit is not good for your retro. The lense is not 100% clear so the output isnt as bright as say the TSX or S2000. However it seems that it may outperform seom of the german projectors because of its reflective bowl and the way the bulb sits in the projector.
Some say its a good one with nice color and cuttoff, while others say its not so good. So without seeing one in person will have to say that it is smack in the middle as far as best projectors. If you can get them cheap then go for it.
Here are some pics that may or may not help. *(note: these pictures are borrowed from Hidplanet and are not my own)*
First up is a RX8:
this is said to be a modified version using washers:








This is a beam shot showing foreground:








Here is a shot of an S2000 projector using same background as picture aboves2000 has better foreground and brighter output)








Here is a picture of a color modified TSX projectorI believe the pic may be a little overexpossed so it looks a little brighter than it should be in real life but still better output than RX8 (beam pic courtesy of Haknslash, a moderator on hidplanet):








Here is another picture of Hak's TSX color modified projectorsabsolutely insane color! Best seen yet)








Ok sorry for a long post as usual but then again I think you all figured this much coming from me!!








Lastly a shot of an EVO8 beam from about 50 feet or so:








Tboy have any beam shots of your EVO8 projectors?? 
I have a shot of mine but not in a car. Was just curious if yours looked similar to the ones in the only car pic I found. Thanks in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by BrunoVdub at 2:12 PM 1-8-2006_


_Modified by BrunoVdub at 2:50 PM 1-8-2006_


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

the evo's beam pattern is so nice, clean and wide. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_
Tboy have any beam shots of your EVO8 projectors?? 
I have a shot of mine but not in a car. Was just curious if yours looked similar to the ones in the only car pic I found. Thanks in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by BrunoVdub at 2:12 PM 1-8-2006_

_Modified by BrunoVdub at 2:50 PM 1-8-2006_

Not beam shot but yours looks exactly like mine. I also wondered if i did something wrong as when i first installed them, I also noticed that the sides tapered upwards with a thick blue line. But I guess it's one of the properties that the Evo projectors produce. Nice pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (T-Boy)*

exactly! The weird thing about evos is that they flare upwards on the sides. It shouldnt glare other drivers but it is a unique pattern. The blue band on the sides I think is kind of cool. 
but thats just it...I have heard that the TSX beams are wider and give a little farther distance down the road. On the other hand the evo's give tons of light up front and a cool kind of pattern. I think I am torn. Guess I wont decide until I test my TSX beams
Thanks for sharing your thoughts on that cause some say that no two projectors are the same...some evo's are great and some or just ..ok.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_exactly! The weird thing about evos is that they flare upwards on the sides. It shouldnt glare other drivers but it is a unique pattern. The blue band on the sides I think is kind of cool. 
but thats just it...I have heard that the TSX beams are wider and give a little farther distance down the road. On the other hand the evo's give tons of light up front and a cool kind of pattern. I think I am torn. Guess I wont decide until I test my TSX beams
Thanks for sharing your thoughts on that cause some say that no two projectors are the same...some evo's are great and some or just ..ok.

You know, I've had oem HID's, and BMW bi-xenon's, had a maxima, and I think this evo projector has'em all beat. But that's just my personal taste. I've never seen the output on HID's like these. Good luck on your choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (T-Boy)*

thanks...it'll be a hard one!


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*

i was just on HIDPlanet.com and i've been looking at the Acura TL Xenon Projectors and those things are pretty DAMN bright.
let me know what you guys think of them.
btw, the TL Xenon Pojectors are brighter then the TSX Projectors.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*

Hey, yeah i read that post by haknSlash. pretty nice comparison.
Te TL's are brighter but....by looking closer at both it looks like the TL's are brighter with foregroundwhere as the TSX projectors do not have very bright foreground. However the TSX has a touch farther beam and is also a touch wider.
Now if you could find a clearer lense for the TL then yeah, that projector rules ALL!
The TL's are also huge and require a little more cutting to fit them. But if you can find a pair for a good price then they are probably one of the best projectors out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
gonna go with those sleepy??


----------



## KBofMontclair (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*

wow, will these fit into the HDR's low-beam though???


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_Hey, yeah i read that post by haknSlash. pretty nice comparison.
Te TL's are brighter but....by looking closer at both it looks like the TL's are brighter with foregroundwhere as the TSX projectors do not have very bright foreground. However the TSX has a touch farther beam and is also a touch wider.
Now if you could find a clearer lense for the TL then yeah, that projector rules ALL!
The TL's are also huge and require a little more cutting to fit them. But if you can find a pair for a good price then they are probably one of the best projectors out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
gonna go with those sleepy??









maybe... cuz i was really impressed.
and yea i noticed that the distance was a little bit better though.
so in the end, it all depends on the measurements that are needed to fit inside the headlights that i'm retrofitting which already have Bosch Halogen Projectors.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*

well I believe that if you want to you can retro just about any projector you wnat. the bigger the projector the more work but either way it comes down to what you want. I am anxious to test my TSX projectors that will be getting here any day now and I think that because of there size they are easier but like I said that only matters if you are on a budget and dont want to do a lot of work vs. a little work.








Thats the hard part in choosing. I believe the hardest part about retrofitting is picking what components you want to use.








EDIT: Oh yeah I forgot. What is HDR?? I probably should know but I am drawing a blank on this one. The TSX beams you have pictured above have approximatly a 2.5 inch lense so they are not very big but the reflector bowl is a touch wide. I would say that it is a medium sixe projector. But man look at that color!!!


_Modified by BrunoVdub at 8:15 PM 1-11-2006_


----------



## serge0101 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*

I agree, I'm in the same situation as sleepy right now, will probably take apart the headlight and measure the projector before the weekend cause I cant even start to choose what I want before I know the dimensions of my projector. That would be different if I didnt want a straight swap, but I dont want to touch the bezzle if I can avoid it. I'm also thinking about the TSX projectors, just have to make sure they will fit. If they dont and I still decide I want them, I may decide to take on more work and retrofit the bezzle and make them fit, it may be worth it.
Bruno and Sleepy, good luck on your retros.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (serge0101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *serge0101* »_I agree, I'm in the same situation as sleepy right now, will probably take apart the headlight and measure the projector before the weekend cause I cant even start to choose what I want before I know the dimensions of my projector. That would be different if I didnt want a straight swap, but I dont want to touch the bezzle if I can avoid it. I'm also thinking about the TSX projectors, just have to make sure they will fit. If they dont and I still decide I want them, I may decide to take on more work and retrofit the bezzle and make them fit, it may be worth it.
Bruno and Sleepy, good luck on your retros.

its like you read my mind! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
same to you man!








and that cut-off really is amazing. has to be a washer mod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*

from what I have ben reading....that cutoff was from a set of TSX projectors that Hak was retroing for a customer of his. It is the most amazing color every recieved from any projector. Some how he was able to get some bright violet colors on the cutoff that when spread out seemed to give the cutoff a CRAZY color! Hoping that I can get have of that out of the ones Im getting.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_from what I have ben reading....that cutoff was from a set of TSX projectors that Hak was retroing for a customer of his. It is the most amazing color every recieved from any projector. Some how he was able to get some bright violet colors on the cutoff that when spread out seemed to give the cutoff a CRAZY color! Hoping that I can get have of that out of the ones Im getting. 

so what did he do?
he didn't do a washer mod?
if he didn't then that dude must be a miracle worker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (sleepygti28)*

Well thats just it..he did the basic washer mod to the TSX and somehow got that crazy color in the cutoff. So far no one has come foward to say that they have been able to duplicate the output from those projectors.
So some lucky bastard is out there somewhere driving around in a dodge neon with a set of super TSX projectors!








I think there was even a thread about how no one else could get that amount of color too....very funny. Cant wait to try mine cause they are 1 in a million or something like that. Either way though they still all have very nice color.


----------



## Shagghie (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: Best HID projector? (BrunoVdub)*

My OEM MKIV HID beam pattern is below. I am going to try bending the cut off shield towards the bulb a little bit more and flare the edge of it. I might even try to use a coarse metal file to see what happens. That's a trick some folks in Japan have been using to get that massive cut off color hue. These are 6k bulbs, so not sure if that will help or hinder when I do the mod. For now, here's the stock OEM HID beam pattern.










_Modified by Shagghie at 2:45 AM 1-15-2006_


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Best HID projector? (Shagghie)*

It doesn't look like they are aimed correctly. Or is that just the one of the lights?


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (Shagghie)*

hmmm....not sure what you would use the metal file for but bending the shield should give you a little more blue in the cutoff while sacrifising a little bit of the sharpness. You have OEMs so be sure to bend the shield in towards the bulb just a little. That may help. Shoot us some pictures so we can see what you have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_It doesn't look like they are aimed correctly. Or is that just the one of the lights?

i agree with dennis, somethin looks weird.
the foreground to me looks to light.
been in other OEM HID cars and the foreground is usually lit beautifully/pretty well.


----------



## Shagghie (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: Best HID projector? (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_It doesn't look like they are aimed correctly. Or is that just the one of the lights?
 It was both, actually. I need to seriously redo them again. I played with some washers tonight, and added some LEDs for the city lights and better-matching HighBeam H7's. I also bend the cuttoff shields towards the bulbs a little on both sides, however, let me know if you think I might have bent them too far. I am getting a *very* blurry cuttoff, which isn't SO bad, but the thing is that from certain angles, the lights look very 'BMW-ish'. 
Also, does anyone know if bending the cutt-off shields forwards also decreases overall lumens? Tonight my lights don't seem as bright after doing so...
Before Bending CuttOff Shield forward:
















After Bending CuttOff Shield forward:
















Looking Over Boost Gauge LOW BEAM only:








Looking Over Boost Gauge WITH HIGH BEAM on:








And as far as Beam Pattern Goes, I'll take all the advice I can get!:
















FWIW, the LEDs I got from UltraLEDs ended up being a perfect match!








Example of a certain angle from which light appears to be blue/purple:









So what do I need to do to:
1) Get my lights aimed better
2) Figure out how/if Lumens decreases as a result of bending cuttoff shields towards bulb. 



_Modified by Shagghie at 3:30 AM 1-15-2006_


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (Shagghie)*

1. you need to aim them better.
2. it does look like you've lost some light but you can't be certain.
its a pic, some pics do tell lies when it comes to lighting but i think you should return the shield to its original standard.
btw, where did you get that LED from? do they have a website?
cuz it looks like they really do match the Color Output of the HIDs in person. cuz in those pics, the HIDs look white but in person those HIDs look like an Aqua Blue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just my .02 cents


----------



## KBofMontclair (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

have you seen the TT projectors? they have a nice clean cut-off point and are smaller than the depo projectors. try hidtech.com for pictures and maybe to have them do the work for you for a decent price of course


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Best HID projector? (Shagghie)*

I would change the shields back the way they were. The cutoff shield should be perfectly flat across so make sure it is. If there are any ripples in the shield your cutoff will be ****. Once you get the shield back to original position I would kind of tweak either way back or forward to you get the sharpest pattern possible. After that I wouldcheck to see if the projector lense and shield are held together to the reflector bowl using star head screws. If so you can perform a washer modfication. looks as if the shield is sitting on two nipples. I would put a washer(possible small one like a number 8 or smaller) under both sides. Then put the projector back together and see how that changes the output. If you dont have these screws in the front then I guess the washer mod is out of the question.
Another side not, looking at your beam pattern looks as if your left projector is aimed to far inwards. also is your camera set to no flash cause all I can see is light everywhere, hard to make out the actual beam pattern.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (KBofMontclair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KBofMontclair* »_have you seen the TT projectors? they have a nice clean cut-off point and are smaller than the depo projectors. try hidtech.com for pictures and maybe to have them do the work for you for a decent price of course

actually checked out hidtech.com but i prefer doin it myself.
they kinda charge you an arm and a leg. but of course retrofitting ain't easy.








and can you post up pics of the Audi TT Projectors? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

heres your pictures: all pictures taken from hiplanet








beam output


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (BrunoVdub)*

very much like the oem units on the golfs and jettas but a little bigger.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

those look like the bosches.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

yup E46, they are used on a lot of the bimmers and audi TT's. They also have bi-xenon versions of these
compared to hella single projectors they are small.


----------

